# Glenn Decker



## orchid527 (Mar 7, 2015)

This is Jason Fischer x kovachii out of a flask from Chuck Acker. This particular flower has several flaws, but there are other buds to open yet, so there is hope. It has a dented pouch and an odd halo of lighter pigment, but this may be due to the bud developing in full sun. At 10 cm, it is a little smaller than I expected and not as dark, but the flower is flat and the slight cupping at the edges should prevent it from deforming, unless the petals roll up from the bottom. It was the strongest grower in the flask and the first to bloom. I'll keep it for a few years to see if it improves. 

I have a few more of these to bloom this year and several more to bloom in the next few years, so hopefully, I will get a good one.

Mike


----------



## AdamD (Mar 7, 2015)

I love the fuzz. Nice


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 7, 2015)

lets hope it improves


----------



## Silvan (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats on growing and flowering it from flask!
But, are you sure it's a Glenn Decker? Looks like a
Fritz Schomburg to me.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that it is Glen Decker. I bought the flask directly from Chuck Acker and have kept these plants somewhat isolated. The cost was significant, so I kept close track. 

Jason Fischer is MDC x besseae, so they should be similar, hopefully just a little more color in Glenn Decker, as some of the Jason Fischers are really red. 

I have not seen the Jason Fischer that was used to make this particular cross. My understanding is that it is a 2n, so the good news is all of these plants should also be 2n.

BTW, The Orchid Zone is selling flasks of Fritz Schomburg remade with superior parents for $150. I bought one yesterday, but I doubt they will last very long.

Mike


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 7, 2015)

I like it . How many years out of flask is it?


----------



## Silvan (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah, I'm sure it's what it is. The small size of the flower threw me off a little. But it's very similar to this one from another member :
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29434&page=2


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 7, 2015)

Tony

I purchased the flask in May of 2011. I don't recall for certain, but I probably put them into compots within a month or two.

Mike


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2015)

Wonderful color. It will be interesting to see the next flowers.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 7, 2015)

Promising for sure. Looking forward to the others when they bloom. Good growing!


----------



## abax (Mar 7, 2015)

The color is lovely and the dorsal is definitely an improvement on most kov. hybrids I've seen. The whole
flower looks more balanced. I'm looking forward to seeing
later blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids. If you want to get rid of a couple, let me know.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 9, 2015)

Mine is also in bloom from you mike. I will post it soon.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 14, 2015)

Good job!


----------

